# Why is my bird so clingy???



## Ghost

I’ve had my cockatiel for about 2 years, and recently (like past 2-3 weeks) he’s been insanely clingy. I spend hours with him, but i’m a teenager so i go out often and my parents don’t like me in room all the time. I make sure he has fresh food and water everyday, but whenever enter my room he flys over to me. It‘s really frustrating, and i’m kinda concerned.


----------



## zayn

well u arnt with him for as long as he would like u to, and when he finally sees u walk in the door he wants to hold on to u by goin on ur head or ur shoulder cuz he doesnt want to leave u and loves u a lot


----------



## Giz & Godz

Don't be concerned, be more aware that you have a pet & they aren't just for Christmas, as the saying goes. Pets tend to be affectionate to their owners & clearly, you're being missed. It doesn't matter if you're young, midlle aged or old, pets should never just be play things for when you want them to be, only. If you think just making sure it's got food & water is enouugh, I urge you to sell it or, give it to someone who will care properly for it, by having enoough time too. As this is happening recently & you're going out more, he's getting less attention & to be honest, I think most Cockatiel owners will confirm, that because these birds are very sociable, they crave attention if they aren't getting enough. Your birds sounds like he's use to having it & now you've just reduced it, so he has no idea why & he's trying to make up for it when you are there.


----------



## Robert Seale

*A-MEN *and well said Giz & Godz!


----------



## Giz & Godz

Thank Robert, but I've just looked & since posting this, Ghost hasn't been back once. So they ask a question, but then don't come back to the site for over 4 days so far. As you 're not bothered about things you ask personally, it stands to reason that you'd been even less bothered about the bird, which is apparent in your own comments. I've posted questions & when people reply, you log in whenever you can. You've had 3 replies spanning 4 days & yet, not looked once. I can't imagine what that bird is going through right now, but I detest what you're doing to it.


----------



## ‘Tiel with it

Omg cockatiels are the clingiest things ever 🥰


----------



## Robert Seale

‘Tiel with it said:


> Omg cockatiels are the clingiest things ever 🥰


*Well....My obvious response to that is: If it bothers you THAT much to have what you call a "clingy" bird, then don't get a cockatiel!*


----------



## ‘Tiel with it

Rightyo


----------



## Cramersdad

I have never seen comments like this (original). Every creature - every thing, is a one of a kind in all time and space. This is your/their time (living) to "have their place in the sun." To feel the love, warmth, companionship of another being is a privelege that we often take for granted. No living thing should be taken for granted. We are all of the same DNA - those 4 same chromosomes, arranged differently - A,G,L,C make you, make me, make the cockatiel, whom literally needs love and companionship. Most/many mutations of life have a sense of self awareness - they love, feel pain, anxiety, panic, terror, ecstasy (if allowed) - they have their own perspective and experience this one life. How are you/we going to make that experience for them? That is our choice. A very important choice. They (animals) are helpless, unlike we humans, whom have choice, to decide their own destinies. The latter, and all that I speak of suggest that we are responsible for giving/providing this love and attention for them. No one else can. It is up to we, the "parents," their guardians WE have choice. We humans must make these (and many hard decisions) choices. One life. That is all he has. I wish all animals could expeience happiness and joy during their lives. However, speaking of 'our time in the sun, we humans (this makes a larger point, I know we do not eat cockatiels as we eat other loving birds, but...)," George Bernard Shaw makes a good point re: difference between humankind and animals - he once said: "_We are livng graves of murdered beast, slaughtered to satisfy our appetites. We never wonder to pause at our feast, if animals, like people could possibly have rights. We pray on sunday that we may have light, to guide our footsteps on the paths we tread. We are sick of war, we do not want to fight, and yet we gorge ourselves upon the dead. Like carrion crows, we live and feed on the meat of innocence, regardless of the suffering and pain we cause by doing so, in this we treat, defenseless animals, for sport, gain, and thus, even our companionship..." _I am aware that this is the long way around of trying to make the simple point of the many daily choices we, as humans have that most creatures DO NOT have and that we may all take other lives for granted at times in our lives. As we are formed by our choices and actions, perhaps these considerations deserves our attention and mea copas. We humans take, and then take some more. What are we (willing/determined) to give back to/for THEIR (other beings) day in the sun? Just few thoughts. And so I muse.
Your little creature - your one of a kind in all history creature - is simply calling-out your name (figurtively), that he, or she may give to YOU all that he, or she may - their love. Isn't that cool? That is SO beautiful! What a gift they are! I know you love your bird. I hope that you may makedeliberate kind choices for he and others as you grow in stature. Based on the comments in your post, I think you shall. These same choices that we all, in many ways, will, do and must face during the span of OUR lives are tantamount only to love of "all things great and small. And so we choose. Everyday. Choices. We have the luxury of making choices, however we do not have same luxury of determining the outcome of our daily choices. We have no control of the latter, but the former. Kindness and love are a deliberate choice(s). It (love for all) molds and makes our lives. Do we choose to love, or to diminish? We must ask ourselves these things, I think. 
Best wishes to you and your beautiful little child, your bird. Your little loving bird. It so obvious, as you have explained that you care. Peace to you and the choices you make and shall make in and the rest of your life. May they (your choices) be inspired and well informed by and for the love of others, even beyond your/ourselves - our own self concerns. Even sacraficial love, the highest love. Best wishes for yourself and your little one, "Ghost." Peace.


----------



## Cramersdad

P.S. Please, "Ghost," do not take offense to our passionate responses. They are only motivated by love of a little creature, and that a young person (you) gets out and experiences life, which is not really synonymous with having a little guy - maybe not at this time in your life. You are planning for your future. A little bird whom may be alone and sad, may lead (in birds) to poor health, depression, sickeness and death - a terrible death that would break your heart. 
Life is short for all of us - humans and animals. Qualty of life matters. 
Part of dialogue and debate - asking hard questions (I appreciate your courage to share your feelings and be truthful in a public forum) is to receive (in forum) other perspectives and possible answers/solutions to said questions and comments (especially, showing that you have concern in the first place to take risk of asking question re: a living being exhibits concern) - and perhaps to _receive_ advice that you may be REALLY deep down seeking. I hope an older peson's experience(s) and perspective may be considered. Not to say, "Ghost," that you are not a loving person, but you are a teenager, and being a teenager is a very self invested effort of SELF (e.g. In no way could I have had such resposibilty in highschool as I was so busy working, lessons, CP - preparing for scholarships/college, etc. etc. - a busy time in life for all, I think!) growth often not associated with the selflessness that is required to love, manage and care for another being in a way they need - ample time and loving attention - and as he gets older, knowlege of cockatiel heath and vet bills, etc.. It is daunting! Thanks, "Ghost," for loving (looked at the pic of little man, he is beautiful! Sounds like he really loves you. I think you love him too, even in this transient/transitioning time of your life - getting ready for your own life! Best wishes!) this little man enough to seek said advice/have questions. I hope that the advice/answers herein, from experienced 'fanciers"/bird lovers does not come as a suprise, but I think that the answers just may be a concensus to urge you - to knudge you - in the right direction - to liberate you from this great concern of profound need (they need a lot - they love, they have emotions - they need consatnt companionship as they have in the wild in Australia) as you prepare to "flee the nest," yourself - pun intended ). We older ones have, in some cases, a little more life experience in that we have observed and experienced much more than a teenager and the unique concerns you face today. We were once there, albeit a 'different time (of course).
"Ghost," perhaps, an older person - even an plder person with birds - with more resources and time may wish to adopt this beautiful little man. Perhaps, even give you some money (although, I think love and concern for the little dude should be the prime motive). 
In any case, thank you, "Ghost," for having the courage to ask (sometimes hard) questions. I know that you have the love and courage to take the time to love this little guy while you may even search out that new home (now, w social media, even be/stay in touch with him!), and perhaps to find him that "forever home (a person not going-off to college, etc. lol!)."
Please, to be in touch. I am not judging you by any stretch of the immagination. I have a family of 28 and 29 yr. old cockatiels, and believe me, it takes alot of time, education and money...all this, because of love ( mine = "rescues" long ago). I think that you may agree with me that the benefit of this little guy's well-being outweighs any punctuated pleasure/life circumstances that (we as humans often seek, or simply be at an age where difficult to find time) you may desire/experience - we all should be concerned for even this one little bird. We should all do well to be concerned and merciful to all living things. Whatever you do, do it for this little guy's benefit. I suspect that you will. I suspect that you agree. Peace to you, "Ghost." Peace. Best wishes in life.


----------



## Giz & Godz

Cramersdad, you just wasted your time typing all of that out, as the rest of us did, as ghost hasn't been back for nearly 9 days since posting this. It was also their only post on the same day that they joined & clearly, not important at all, when you're getting alerts about each new message, but they can't even be bothered to come back in. My responses were offensive & meant that way only & I am judging them. My girls are my family first & pets second. Ghost's bird isn't either & that's only going to get worse, the more they go out. Just like many humans should never be allowed to have kids, so it should be for pets too.


----------



## Robert Seale

I agree 100% I have NOTHING against kids, but too many of them post ignorant comments or statements on here and don't have the first clue HOW to take care of a bird!! I think many just view these poor animals as a showpiece and to say oh GEE, look how cool I am! I have a cockatiel!!! Most of them can't (or won't) take the time to read up on these birds on forums or in books. No, They'd rather come in here and ask us silly questions that SHOULD have been known before even asking!!! I'm like Giz & Godz, I sure don't mind offending these kind of people when they come in here and expect US to do there work for them! I'll get off my soapbox now!


----------



## Cramersdad

Giz & Godz said:


> Cramersdad, you just wasted your time typing all of that out, as the rest of us did, as ghost hasn't been back for nearly 9 days since posting this. It was also their only post on the same day that they joined & clearly, not important at all, when you're getting alerts about each new message, but they can't even be bothered to come back in. My responses were offensive & meant that way only & I am judging them. My girls are my family first & pets second. Ghost's bird isn't either & that's only going to get worse, the more they go out. Just like many humans should never be allowed to have kids, so it should be for pets too.


Hi, 'G&G," Thank you, for the kindness, along with the time you have taken to post. I do not disagree with any part of your thesis. Thought it may be worth a try - for the sake of this little bird - to "give it a go," shoud young "Ghost" ever check back to this palce where he posted, even just one time. I know that we all share the urgency and importance of the well being of this little self-aware creature of love. What other avenue of perhaps reaching this person do I/we otherwise have? 
I am so thrilled that there are persons, such as yourselves, whom place your charges, these birds, in such hierarchy in your wonderful family. Please, be well, and continued to be blessed by your children and...your "other" little children. Peace to you. Thank you, once again, - Greg


Robert Seale said:


> I agree 100% I have NOTHING against kids, but too many of them post ignorant comments or statements on here and don't have the first clue HOW to take care of a bird!! I think many just view these poor animals as a showpiece and to say oh GEE, look how cool I am! I have a cockatiel!!! Most of them can't (or won't) take the time to read up on these birds on forums or in books. No, They'd rather come in here and ask us silly questions that SHOULD have been known before even asking!!! I'm like Giz & Godz, I sure don't mind offending these kind of people when they come in here and expect US to do there work for them! I'll get off my soapbox now!


Robert, do not see you on a "soapbox." During my short tenure here in/on this forum, I have personally seen you help and even walk-through and give caveats to persons w/ concerns related to thier little birds. I personally admire a community that seeks to make the world a better place for these littlle birds, whom have no choice in their caretakers, living conditions, etc. I appreciate the fact that there are people that are full of compassion and whom are willing to share their wisdom, experience and...compassion. Thank you! The world is a better place, because of those whom care. Never a "soapbox," but passion for justice and said compassion for birds and all living things.


Robert Seale said:


> I agree 100% I have NOTHING against kids, but too many of them post ignorant comments or statements on here and don't have the first clue HOW to take care of a bird!! I think many just view these poor animals as a showpiece and to say oh GEE, look how cool I am! I have a cockatiel!!! Most of them can't (or won't) take the time to read up on these birds on forums or in books. No, They'd rather come in here and ask us silly questions that SHOULD have been known before even asking!!! I'm like Giz & Godz, I sure don't mind offending these kind of people when they come in here and expect US to do there work for them! I'll get off my soapbox now!


----------



## NathalieT

Lmfao to many boomers on here. I’m 15 and I’m perfectly capable of taking care of my birds. I have 9 cockatiels and They love me to death and I do too. Being clingy isn’t necessarily a bad thing. My birds are clingy even though I’m with them all the time. Anytime I go to the store, they don’t want me to leave. Just because a bird is clingy, doesn’t mean the owner doesn’t spend time with them. I have 9 and they’re all healthy. Thank God I have never had to take them to the vet and they are always chirping and singing. And I’m pretty sure that the kids on here, have a cockatiel to distract themselves from the outside world and as an emotional support. There’s nothing wrong with that. And there’s nothing wrong asking “silly questions” . Since y’all think y’all so smart, go somewhere where you’re actually wanted. And I agree that animals should be a “showpiece”, but I’m sure that these kids didn’t get them for that.


----------



## NathalieT

Giz & Godz said:


> Cramersdad, you just wasted your time typing all of that out, as the rest of us did, as ghost hasn't been back for nearly 9 days since posting this. It was also their only post on the same day that they joined & clearly, not important at all, when you're getting alerts about each new message, but they can't even be bothered to come back in. My responses were offensive & meant that way only & I am judging them. My girls are my family first & pets second. Ghost's bird isn't either & that's only going to get worse, the more they go out. Just like many humans should never be allowed to have kids, so it should be for pets too.


Lmfao they’re your family and pets, that’s understandable. No human would be able to handle your ***.


----------



## Giz & Godz

Nathalie, you’re a typical youngster who thinks they know it all, but let me just point out one thing. Have I ever stated that young people can't look after birds? NO! So you’re 100% wrong just for this!

You show a distinct lack of sense, because if we are 'boomers' then you just added yourself to that, by getting involved & then adding rubbish that isn't even true, unlike the rest of us, who didn’t.


I never said if anyone goes to a store, that they don't spend time with them or, care about their birds, so again, use facts & sense only & people won't see you being wrong all over the place. Then you now make another wrong assumption only, that a bird is a distraction or used for emotional support etc.... by the youngsters on here, but don't you think it would be better to make sure this is what they do, before claiming it as reasons?
Ask Ghost....... Oh that's right, they haven't been back since they started the post, 10 days ago & counting. No one even mentioned distractions or emotional support before you, so no one can have stated anything was wrong with it either. I'm not even saying that now.


''Since y’all think y’all so smart,....', I haven't seen one comment on here from anyone claiming to be smart, so again, you're randomly making crap up for no reason, but let’s be honest here, ‘y’all’ used twice in 3 words? Doesn’t scream smart to me about you at all.


What is it with idiots (yes I mean you now) thinking that they can simply tell people to go elsewhere too & that's ever going to happen?

There’s 'FACTS' that show that we were all here first, but even then, it doesn't give us any more rights than you or Ghost. As you clearly haven't bothered to check either, name each person who doesn't want us here, where you state to go somewhere we are actually wanted?

It's sensible (look it up) to assume you're not a fan, but you can't even include Ghost because they've never replied yet, so you don't have no idea how they feel at all.

They might come back one day & totally agree with everything stated by us, which would then mean you're on your own, so would that be when you leave?

If as you state, there's no problem with silly questions, why don't you go somewhere else & ask them?
I forgot that it’s only you that can decide what goes on in forums like this one. PMSL

Silly questions are just that & totally unnecessary, but let's be clear about this too, you get alerts every time someone posts on your topic & yet in 10 days, Ghost hasn't been back once, so they were bothered about this or their bird how? You’ll either ignore answering this at all or, make up some other lack of sense response, but facts show that if it’s so important that you start the topic to begin with, you’d return for alerts or, just to find out the answers if you haven’t had any alerts. Ghost has done NOTHING!
Again it's not sensible at all, but now as another youngster who's not showing much sense, I really do ask that you look up that word, to discover what you lack 

You agree that birds should be ‘showpieces’, but I've never stated that, so you can’t even identify different people's comments for god sake.


You add, 'but I’m sure that these kids didn’t get them for that.' HOW are you sure?

Are you a mind reader? NO!

Do you even know the kids you refer to? NO!

No sense, wrong assumptions & you know turn all of it into so called facts in your own head only. So in the actual real world, if you're the future of it, I'm glad I won't be in it by then.



You mix more up to state, 'Just because a bird is clingy, doesn’t mean the owner doesn’t spend time with them...' Feel free to look so stupid again & point out, where I or anyone else on here, stated that?
We never did, but people who lack sense (like you), never bother to actually use what is stated as facts, they take pieces from all over the place, mix them up, to then reply looking so dumb when doing it, but then make out it's everyone else being wrong.
By the way, I never said I don't have humans in my life, I said my birds are family because that's how much they mean to me. You'd know this if you could read or understand properly, but I guess being so young, learning things isn’t your forte. You haven’t learnt many things so far, but you just had to be so wrong again & be nasty too & that, says way more about you as a person, to all of us, than you even realise.

Personally, I’d be ashamed to have done this when I was 15 or, any other age, but your generation never does anything wrong in any way, so it’s just the rest of the planet that do or, the people you decide are wrong. I bet your parents are just so proud of you.

Your lack of sense is clear throughout, but to point it out another way, you respond to criticise people who may or, have criticised others, without even using sense or, facts.

As I’m the original person to criticise on here, I now have a 15 year old who tries to criticise me which is doing the same thing that I’d already done to Ghost, but you didn’t use sense or, facts.

I guess at 15, you don’t have the ability to be an individual, as you’re trying to copy me only, but still can’t manage it even though my words are on this very page too, so you really have no excuse for getting any of it wrong 

I won't be replying to you personally again, because you're now going to be blocked, so I'll never see another word you type anywhere on this forum. However, I'm pretty sure I know how dumb you actually are, because sense just doesn't leap out from you, so even though I just stated I won't ever read anything else you type out, I'm confident that you will respond anyway, because that's what people like you always do. I just hope it's a really long message for others to see, to show that you didn't just waste your time, but wasted lots of it


----------



## NathalieT

Giz & Godz said:


> Nathalie, you’re a typical youngster who thinks they know it all, but let me just point out one thing. Have I ever stated that young people can't look after birds? NO! So you’re 100% wrong just for this!
> 
> You show a distinct lack of sense, because if we are 'boomers' then you just added yourself to that, by getting involved & then adding rubbish that isn't even true, unlike the rest of us, who didn’t.
> 
> 
> I never said if anyone goes to a store, that they don't spend time with them or, care about their birds, so again, use facts & sense only & people won't see you being wrong all over the place. Then you now make another wrong assumption only, that a bird is a distraction or used for emotional support etc.... by the youngsters on here, but don't you think it would be better to make sure this is what they do, before claiming it as reasons?
> Ask Ghost....... Oh that's right, they haven't been back since they started the post, 10 days ago & counting. No one even mentioned distractions or emotional support before you, so no one can have stated anything was wrong with it either. I'm not even saying that now.
> 
> 
> ''Since y’all think y’all so smart,....', I haven't seen one comment on here from anyone claiming to be smart, so again, you're randomly making crap up for no reason, but let’s be honest here, ‘y’all’ used twice in 3 words? Doesn’t scream smart to me about you at all.
> 
> 
> What is it with idiots (yes I mean you now) thinking that they can simply tell people to go elsewhere too & that's ever going to happen?
> 
> There’s 'FACTS' that show that we were all here first, but even then, it doesn't give us any more rights than you or Ghost. As you clearly haven't bothered to check either, name each person who doesn't want us here, where you state to go somewhere we are actually wanted?
> 
> It's sensible (look it up) to assume you're not a fan, but you can't even include Ghost because they've never replied yet, so you don't have no idea how they feel at all.
> 
> They might come back one day & totally agree with everything stated by us, which would then mean you're on your own, so would that be when you leave?
> 
> If as you state, there's no problem with silly questions, why don't you go somewhere else & ask them?
> I forgot that it’s only you that can decide what goes on in forums like this one. PMSL
> 
> Silly questions are just that & totally unnecessary, but let's be clear about this too, you get alerts every time someone posts on your topic & yet in 10 days, Ghost hasn't been back once, so they were bothered about this or their bird how? You’ll either ignore answering this at all or, make up some other lack of sense response, but facts show that if it’s so important that you start the topic to begin with, you’d return for alerts or, just to find out the answers if you haven’t had any alerts. Ghost has done NOTHING!
> Again it's not sensible at all, but now as another youngster who's not showing much sense, I really do ask that you look up that word, to discover what you lack
> 
> You agree that birds should be ‘showpieces’, but I've never stated that, so you can’t even identify different people's comments for god sake.
> 
> 
> You add, 'but I’m sure that these kids didn’t get them for that.' HOW are you sure?
> 
> Are you a mind reader? NO!
> 
> Do you even know the kids you refer to? NO!
> 
> No sense, wrong assumptions & you know turn all of it into so called facts in your own head only. So in the actual real world, if you're the future of it, I'm glad I won't be in it by then.
> 
> 
> 
> You mix more up to state, 'Just because a bird is clingy, doesn’t mean the owner doesn’t spend time with them...' Feel free to look so stupid again & point out, where I or anyone else on here, stated that?
> We never did, but people who lack sense (like you), never bother to actually use what is stated as facts, they take pieces from all over the place, mix them up, to then reply looking so dumb when doing it, but then make out it's everyone else being wrong.
> By the way, I never said I don't have humans in my life, I said my birds are family because that's how much they mean to me. You'd know this if you could read or understand properly, but I guess being so young, learning things isn’t your forte. You haven’t learnt many things so far, but you just had to be so wrong again & be nasty too & that, says way more about you as a person, to all of us, than you even realise.
> 
> Personally, I’d be ashamed to have done this when I was 15 or, any other age, but your generation never does anything wrong in any way, so it’s just the rest of the planet that do or, the people you decide are wrong. I bet your parents are just so proud of you.
> 
> Your lack of sense is clear throughout, but to point it out another way, you respond to criticise people who may or, have criticised others, without even using sense or, facts.
> 
> As I’m the original person to criticise on here, I now have a 15 year old who tries to criticise me which is doing the same thing that I’d already done to Ghost, but you didn’t use sense or, facts.
> 
> I guess at 15, you don’t have the ability to be an individual, as you’re trying to copy me only, but still can’t manage it even though my words are on this very page too, so you really have no excuse for getting any of it wrong
> 
> I won't be replying to you personally again, because you're now going to be blocked, so I'll never see another word you type anywhere on this forum. However, I'm pretty sure I know how dumb you actually are, because sense just doesn't leap out from you, so even though I just stated I won't ever read anything else you type out, I'm confident that you will respond anyway, because that's what people like you always do. I just hope it's a really long message for others to see, to show that you didn't just waste your time, but wasted lots of it


Lmfao Nobody wants to copy you. I’m not a piece of ****


----------

